
Zillow’s Zestimate got an upgrade – and this trio got $1M for the new algorithm - mrfusion
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/1-million-awarded-to-trio-who-have-improved-zillows-zestimate-model-2019-01-30
======
mrfusion
I wonder why I never heard about this contest? I would have loved to get
involved. I bet there would be a lot you could do with computer vision on the
images.

